# Camper set up and storage



## tarheelboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a novice camper needing some basic information. I have a 28 ft camper that I need to store for the winter. It has not been hooked up for awhile so freezing water lines are not an issue. Does anyone have recommendations for securing/security measures for leaving the camper at a campground storage area or someone's personal property? Thanks, Tarheelboy


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd recommend you remove the batteries and keep them at home for weather and maintenance reaons. Also if you can get to the rig often and check the tires to keep them properly inflated, they'll love you for it.

Trailers are hard to secure. Most locks are a joke and if you use locks they are easily broken off. Owners have been known to remove the televisions. I can't help any more than this. Maybe some others who store their rigs elsewhere can provide better information.

Take note that depending on where you live, not winterizing it, won't mean that you don't have too. I don't winterize because of where I live so hopefully someone else can help you here, as well. You won't find problems with the rig in the winter when it's stored. You'll find the problems after everything has thawed, then you try and use your rig only to find some damage.


----------



## tarheelboy (Oct 26, 2011)

*Camper security and storage*

Art, thank you for taking the time to respond. I hadn't thought about the battery situation but it makes great sense. Rest assured there will not be much of value left while it is being stored. Again, thanks for your help. DB


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

are you sure there is no water in lines, tanks or W/H? just because it hasn't been hooked up dosen't mean there's no water there.


----------



## tarheelboy (Oct 26, 2011)

*Camper Security and Storage*

Thanks, I'll double check. DB


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

If your woried about freezing you'll need to flushor blow out the water lines and pour RV/ antrifreeze down your drains. I prefer flushing out, you'll need to bypass water heater to do this you may already have a bypass kit on water heater if it came from a colder area. If not you can purchase a bypass kit. If flushing make sure all black, gray and fresh water tanks are empty. Then disconnect water pump unlet and install a suction hose that can be inserted in a gallon jug of RV antrifreeze. Turn on the water pump and wait to pressurize the system than go to the furthermost sink or etc from the pump and run the hot water until antifreeze comes out the same color as in the jug than turn on the cold. Continue to all water source areas don't forget the toilet and outside shower if equiped. This should take about 2 gallons. The traps should have enough to prevent from freezing you can always pour some down the drains in you want. If water heater is bypassed be sure to open the heater drain and lift releif valve to assure all water is remove from the system. You can also check online there are write ups and lots of good infromation on how to store a camper, you owners manual may also have good information.


----------



## tarheelboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you rksolid for that rock solid information. It has been very helpful. Db


----------

